# advice on burstner quadro it 644



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has one of these motorhomes? We are looking to 'upgrade' from our compass avantgarde, i.e. a vehicle of similar age & mileage, but with a layout we think will suit us better. I wonder if this motorhme is 'winterised', and if there are any specific problems to look out for. Would also be swapping from peugot motor to fiat, but I'm guessing there are no real issues here? Thank for reading this


----------

